# اريد موضوع عن حساب المسامية فى معمل



## tarek0012003 (16 يوليو 2012)

اريد موضوع عن حساب المسامية فى معمل


----------



## محمد الاكرم (16 يوليو 2012)

السلام
ادخل
http://search.4shared.com/q/1/porosity
وفقك الله


----------

